# Earliest 60's front lp cover to have no mention of band or lp title on it



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.

Get it on.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Them's debut album?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

..............................................


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

....................................


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Orlroight!

I was thinking Fairport Convention "Unhalfbricking", but you beat me by a full four years!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No classical please.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

.........
double post


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Henry Grimes - The call (late 1965)


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

The Stones (or better, Andrew Oldham) did it first (1964)?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Yes. Stones debut was earlier than the Them debut.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow.
I never seen that cover.
Bit like the "Aftermath" cover, no?


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Wow.
> I never seen that cover.
> Bit like the "Aftermath" cover, no?


Most of their UK/Decca covers till Brian Jones left are a bit alike, yes.


----------

